# TIVO and sharing recordings



## dtanderson (Jul 30, 2004)

"Federal regulators have given the go-ahead for a new TiVo feature that'll allow subscribers to send copies of recorded shows over the Internet."

So, if TIVO can do this then DishNet and others should be allowed to also  When is Dish Network going to add network capabilities to it's DVRs? So that we can share records among other DVRs in our homes.


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

Absolutely second that opinion. Infact to begin with, they should also include the ability to setup a recording online. Pretty neat feature of Tivo.
How is the network feature of Tivo going to work? You can send recordings to other Tivo users? 
Can you send a link where you saw the the approval has been given?


----------



## dtanderson (Jul 30, 2004)

mallu2u said:


> Can you send a link where you saw the the approval has been given?


It was released by the A.P., I saw it on a local news site but it should be on plenty of other news sites also.

http://rdu.news14.com/content/top_stories/default.asp?ArID=52643


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

It will be interesting to see what the additional cost will be for this service from TiVo. If there's enough interest and the additional cost is enough, I'm sure that Direct and E* will both look at adding this for the additional revenue.


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks for putting the link dtanderson. But they charge additionally for allowing to setup recording a show online? Or that included in their $15 monthly charge?


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

There is a thread in the General Discussion Forum since this affects DVR market overall.


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

Can u post the thread info (link) here?


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Sure, it is here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=31047


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I would think that since Dish Network did not implement their hardware to do such functionality that it would not be able to do it like the Tivo units do.


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

That would be a shame then. Since a company has got to have an open-ended design and needs to be visionary. Tivo is definitely showing those signs...


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't think E* would devote the resources to this capability with the current generation of DVR's - perhaps in the next set AFTER the court challenges on this are done - the NFL is having a cow thinking that TiVoers are going to send blacked out games to people who are blacked out.


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

What do u mean by blacked out people? Who did not subscribe to NFL Ticket?


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Something similiar to my sister in Maine, sending me a Colts game that I cant watch here in Indy because it wasnt sold out.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

From what I understand, this is for the Home Media Option. Which you CANNOT get for DirecTivo, just stand alone.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

mallu2u said:


> What do u mean by blacked out people? Who did not subscribe to NFL Ticket?


If the game isn't sold out - the NFL "blacks out" the game and doesn't allow it to be broadcast in the local market no matter what. The thinking is that this will somehow get people to buy tickets to the game and then sell it out. I don't think it's working in the Bay Area of CA - every season all but one or two of the Oakland Raider games are "blacked out" here. The NFL ignores the fact that the ticket policies for the Oakland Raiders are ridiculous and that is the real reason that they don't sell out. The San Francisco 49ers, just across the bay from the Raiders have not had a "blacked out" game in ten years (at least).


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

wow. never knew this. if u price the tickets well in the first place, they shall always be sold out!


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

mallu2u said:


> wow. never knew this. if u price the tickets well in the first place, they shall always be sold out!


New stadium to bring Raiders up from LA....they sold PSL's, but they expired after 10 years - this ticked everyone off and the stadium didn't sell out. There are other issues, but the ticket policies are not fan friendly and there aren't many sell outs.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Kagato said:


> From what I understand, this is for the Home Media Option. Which you CANNOT get for DirecTivo, just stand alone.


My son did something to his DirecTivo, where he can communicate with it via the INternet, using the LAN port. As such, I would imagine it would be possible to hack the DirecTivo boxes for this too.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

"Allowed" to do this, sure. Whether they will or not, doubtful. They would have to drop some of their arrogance about doing things their own way, it would have to be perceived as a sound business decision (they would have to see Tivo sales eating into market share for this very reason), they would have to have the skills necessary to do this (what has history told us about the skill set of DISH PVR programmers?), and it would likely be hampered by the fact that it is a huge rewrite.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Sure, you can already extract video from DirecTivo. And for that matter the HD DirecTivo has been cracked as well. But you're not using an integrated solution like the "Home Media Option" that's actually from Tivo. It's a hack that requires an outside computer. That being said it's nice to have the HMO option. Keep an eye out for Vooms DVR this fall. It's supposed to have some nice video sharing abilities.


----------



## ccwf (Dec 4, 2003)

mallu2u said:


> But they charge additionally for allowing to setup recording a show online? Or that included in their $15 monthly charge?


 Series2 (standalone) TiVo models now include remote scheduling as part of their subscription ($12.95/mo for first unit, $6.95/mo for additional units, one-time lifetime subscription also available). This feature is not currently available for the integrated DirecTV DVR with TiVo models.


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

thanks for the info ccwf. And great information on your signature link on Tivo.


----------

